# your fursona's backstory



## hey look a train! (Apr 8, 2015)

well here is mine

     Rook was once a human whose name was Donovan, raised from a middle class family, working all the time trying to survive,  one day after his 10th birthday, his parents came home and told him to go out and feed the chickens, he did as he was told and walked half an acre to his chicken coop to feed them and collect the eggs, well on his way back there was a loud and demented howl, he turned to see some sort of wolf like animal charging him, he began to run but like all things that have four legs, the creature was faster. it jumped and tackled him over thrashing at him and it caught his arm biting down,Donovan tried to escape but suddenly a loud gunshot came from over the treeline and a helicopter flew over and a strange suited half man half wolf being stepped out and grabbed the creature off him and held his hand out to Donovan, Donovan held out his hand to grab his, but realized his arm had turned black and was growing fur, where his bite had been was now blood red fur. the being picked him up and threw him over his shoulder,Donovan read A company logo Nexus on his shoulder and began to black out, he heard the being say that his left arm needed amputated and that the transformation had begun.

    about a week later Donovan woke up in a white room full of cots with other beings, and read above a door "Anthro Med Bay" he held up his right arm to see it covered in black fur and his fingernails had turned to claws, he slowly held up his left arm and with a robotic whine an automail black and red arm with the nexus logo printed on the left arm arose. he jumped out of the bed and looked down to see his whole body was covered in black fur and down the left side there was a blood red diamond pattern that ran in a line he looked at his feet and saw that they had a  resemblance of a humans but had pawed bottoms and claws for toenails, he ran out the doors in a panic and bumped into the same being who had taken him, he introduced himself as agent omega and that he  had been turned into a anthropomorphic being known as a furry. for the rest of the time, omega trained him in the arts of war and self defense, he had given Donovan a new name, Rookie, which had slowly evolved into Rook.

     the day rook turned 15 he adopted a new armor and modified it as he saw fit, he left the Nexus corporation and decided to live the rest of his life as a mercenary, until he was hired into the service on the UFDG, one of these days Rook plans to leave the UFDG and return to Nexus take over...  but until then he is just relaxing with his friends and living the life of a somewhat happy fur

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
well thats Rooks backstory, so im curious, whats your fursona's?


----------



## Charrio (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, being transformed into a furry. 
Don't see that often.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello, fellow Ohio furry!  I love reading character bio/backstory stuff.    

Although my fursona, Maelstrom Eyre, is represented in avatar form in Second Life, she also is my RP character with her own storyline that takes place in a time period that would resemble something around the 1600-1700 time period, in a world populated by both humans and anthros.  In some parts of that world, there are tensions between the human and anthro races while others co-exist peacefully.    

She comes from a race called the Ahmoua-Wolf - they are not really true hybrids in that they are not the result of a mating of two different species, but they resemble a cross between and orca (killer whale) and an anthro wolf.  The lower body is whale-like, with a large powerful fluke tail up to the waist, but the upper half of the body is that of an anthro wolf.  Ahmoua-wolves also have dorsal fins set along their upper body, just beneath the shoulder blades. They are mammals, requiring air to breath, so they are not "mermaids" in the sense of having gills.  They are also a nomadic race, not building permanent homes anywhere, but instead migrating in groups called pods or packs from the cold polar seas in the summer months to the warmer subtropical water in the winters.  

Ahmoua-Wolves do not tend to get along well with the more human-like mermaid races.  The mermaids think of Ahmoua-wolves as "savages" because of their animal-like appearance and nomadic ways that do not recognize territorial boundaries, while Ahmoua Wolves openly frown upon the mermaids' practice of luring "landwalkers" to their deaths for sport. 

 Ahmoua-wolves are rarely seen by those who live on land and so they are not a well-known species.  Even seasoned sailors may go a lifetime without ever seeing one.  Shipwrecked or stranded sailors sometimes report being pulled to safety by "something," but unable to say what.  In those cases, the answer is usually an Ahmoua-Wolf that preferred to remain unseen.

Maelstrom was born in coastal waters during the strong, strange spring tides. . .when the currents cause whirlpools and riptides along the rocky shorelines. . .and this is where she got her name.  Her parents were the alphas of her pack, and shortly after Mael's birth there was a clash between her pack and a race of mermaids that claimed that area as their territory.  They feared for the safety of their firstborn, and placed her in the care of a ship's captain who they knew and trusted.  Kodiak, the captain, was a brown wolf, already up in years and on his final voyage before retirement.  He took the infant Maelstrom into his care - she was given a potion that caused her fur to turn brown so that it would match his, and turned her into an anthro wolf, with regular legs and no fins, though her fur was still the same symmetrical pattern of an orca.  From that point on, Kodiak raised her as though she was his grand-daughter, vowing to keep her safe to his dying breath.  

After his retirement, Kodiak took Maelstrom to a village far inland, away from the sea where she might attract unwanted attention from the hostile mers.  It was there that she spent most of her youth, believing she was a land-walker like all her playmates, though she retained her abilities as a strong swimmer, and could hold her breath for long periods of time.  She was also a natural when it came to music and dance, a trait common to the Ahmoua-Wolves.  Tensions in the village grew between the humans and anthros who lived there, and around the time Mael became a teenager, Kodiak seemed anxious to move elsewhere.  It happened too late, though.  A group of humans in the village took it upon themselves to declare open war on the anthros and Kodiak was one of the victims of the massacre.

Maelstrom and some of the other anthro youths fled the village.  They spent the next several years traveling together, taking odd jobs to survive.  Mael formed an attachment with one of the young males and they declared themselves lifemates but it was short-lived.  The country where they lived was becoming more hostile to anthros, so they signed on as crew of a ship.  Just out of the harbor, the captain (a human) ordered his own crew to take the "animals" and chain them - intending to sell them as slaves at their destination port. The ship sailed into a storm, though, and many of the crew were lost.  The captain went mad, a fight broke out, and Mael's friends were killed, including her lifemate.  Mael went into a rage of her own and killed the captain. . .and suddenly found herself alone and adrift on a ship with no crew for several days before currents brought her into a strange harbor. 

The new land was occupied only by other anthros, but not all friendly or trustworthy.  Mael was "welcomed" by one who, on learning her story, declared that she was a "runaway slave" and a "murderer," offering her the choice of becoming his own property or being tried for her crimes.  She opted for slavery, and he took her as his.  As time went by he warmed up to her, even asked her to be mother to his offspring and heir so that he could claim his inheritance.  When he learned that she could not conceive, he freed Maelstrom.  She took a job running and managing the tavern in town, using the tips she earned toward paying for the meals and temporary shelter of those who could not otherwise afford it, particularly those who were freed or escaped slaves.

Her life was going well, it seemed, until an earthquake destroyed much of the town and caused a tsunami that swept Maelstrom out to sea.  It was there that she was discovered by a pack of Ahmoua.  Even though her fur was brown, they recognized the pattern and realized that she was one of them.  She was given an antidote to the potion from her infancy, turning her coat back to the natural black and white pattern, and changing her form back into a full Ahmoua-wolf.  The pack turned out to be her own native pack.  Her parents were now deceased, and the pack was under the leadership of a younger brother who had been born long after Mael was given to Kodiak's care.  

He was the official alpha of the pack, and told her what he knew of her past and welcomed her to join them and live as she was meant to.  He also gave her a green stone amulet necklace, a symbol of her status as alpha lineage, and informed her that she was able to transform between her natural Ahmoua-wolf body, and that of a landwalker/anthro wolf.  She lived with them for some time, trying to learn their traditions and skills and migration routes.  

But, Maelstrom feared for the friends she'd made while living on the island.  With her pack's blessing and invitation to rejoin them again at any time, the wolfess returned to land.  She usually walks in full anthro form, to avoid drawing attention to herself.  However, sometimes she goes in a mid-phase form, in which she still has the full body of an anthro wolf, but her tail is that of a whale, and she has the dorsal fin characteristic of her race.  

Mael now travels freely, swimming from port to port on her own and exploring the sea as well as the land.  She salvages sunken ships for coins and other small treasures to use as payment when on land, though at sea there is little need or use for those items.  Maelstrom is friendly and hospitable, very loyal to her good friends, but remains without a mate, as most males reject her (often cruelly) when they learn that she cannot produce offspring with them.   

She has a general wariness of humans, and a strong dislike of the practice of slavery or the oppression of the "poorest of the poor."  Mael does not worship or serve any god, goddess, or deity of any sort and has no strong spiritual beliefs.


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 9, 2015)

I have a big wall-o-text about one of my characters, but I posted that in it's own thread and as far as I know nobody ever read it. So, instead, I'm going to try to make a shorter, friendlier, less TL;DR version of it. 

Note, this isn't so much a 'fursona' as a character, as I have multiple characters and none of them are especially associated as 'me.' 

In the year 2366, Alicia Bennings was assigned a post on the most powerful warship in the known galaxy, known as the _Adrastia._ Only a month into her tour, the ship was ambushed along with the rest of her supporting fleet. The _Adrastia_ was ordered to flee while the rest of the fleet covered her, but due to a presumed communications glitch, she ended up intercepting the enemy fleet while the rest of her fleet fled. The result was a several-hour long battle which resulted in the _Adrastia_ being torn apart and falling out of stable orbit. Most of the crew attempted to evacuate, only to find the shuttles non-operational, and subsequently suffocated in the bays as the ship's rooms began auto-sealing due to depressurization. Alicia and her turret crew however remained at their posts until reentry began and they could no longer fire. Lacking any parachutes or time to come up with a better plan, Alicia attempted to fashion herself a makeshift wingsuit before bailing out of the ship. She was burned and cut all over the left side of her body, but managed to slow her decent slightly before she landed in the ocean. She survived mostly due to the medical and safety devices in her spacesuit, and was rescued by boat. 

As a result of her fall, she had to have both her left arm and leg amputated, as the suit automatically sealed them off like a tourniquet upon detecting major blood loss. She received prostheses for both, which attached by mounts permanently fixed to her body. She has complete range of normal motion with them, and can match or exceed strength of her normal arms. As a price, however, the limbs are not at all realistic, and her arm can't even be worn under clothes. While the limbs have 'position sense,' as in she knows where they are without looking, they don't have full tactile feedback and are very clumsy compared to her normal limbs. Her arm especially is hard to control, requiring very deliberate thought to make it move. She suffers from phantom limb syndrome as a result, and will occasionally stop being able to use her prosthetic arm as her mind reverts to moving her 'old arm,' confusing and disorienting her in the process. Interestingly, if her metal arm is hit, stabbed or burned while she's watching, she will insist she feels pain, though she would have no idea if someone held it over a blowtorch while she looked the other way. 

Having never had any ambitions beyond the military, Alicia was devastated to learn that she would not be allowed back into combat under any branch. Even with continued improvements to her prostheses, doctors were still concerned that the feeling of weightlessness would trigger flashbacks, and that her limbs would be a large infection risk aboard spaceships. Unable to accept a non-combat role, she instead went into civilian contracting, working for a security firm that protected interstellar trade ships in 'unsecured' or remote shipping ports. The fears about her reaction to zero-gravity proved to be unfounded, and Alicia once again found herself at home among the stars. With meticulous maintenance and cleaning, she also was able to keep her artificial limbs from being a problem, eventually developing a reputation as one of the most reliable contractors around for port and dockside security.


EDIT: That was still pretty teal deer. Here, lemme try this again. 
-Worked on spaceship
-Got shot down
-Lost some limbs
-Her prostheses suck
-Now she's a space rentacop.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

Unsilenced said:


> I have a big wall-o-text about one of my characters, but I posted that in it's own thread and as far as I know nobody ever read it. So, instead, I'm going to try to make a shorter, friendlier, less TL;DR version of it.
> 
> Note, this isn't so much a 'fursona' as a character, as I have multiple characters and none of them are especially associated as 'me.'
> 
> ...



I have to say, I really like your origin. 
The getting used to the cybernetics is a great touch to it.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 9, 2015)

As to My Origin, It's way too long to add here, has it's own thread and pics too. 
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1361649-Oklahoma-and-origins-of-Furegon


----------



## BlitzCo (Apr 9, 2015)

The red fox Ivan Dzersky was born in Vladivostok Russia, 24 March, 1982. He moved to Yugoslavia (modern day Serbia) in 1986 when he was four. By the late 90s, he joined the Serbian army and fought in the Kosovo War. He managed to kill a top leader of the KLA. After the fighting in Kosovo ended, the NKLA was formed and vowed to take revenge and Ivan and other Serbian fighters. He fled to the US in early 2001, with two other Kosovo war vets(who become his housemates). Often called paranoid, but if a terrorist group (with help from other organized crime groups) is hunting you down, wouldn't you keep a Colt .45 and a .357 on you at all times, own a record breaking amount of firearms, and make your house fire-proof and bomb-proof?


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 10, 2015)

Charrio said:


> I have to say, I really like your origin.
> The getting used to the cybernetics is a great touch to it.



Thanks! The prosthetic limbs kind of became a favorite feature for me while writing her. Originally they were mostly aesthetic, as is the case in most sci-fi, but actually having to deal with the consequences of an imperfect replacement struck me as something that could really take a central spot in her story. She's very proud of her physical fitness and ability, and having something compromise that is a big blow to her sense of self-worth. At the same time though, the arm is physically stronger and more durable than her old one, potentially making it a strength if she can learn to use it confidently. One day she might forgive all those dropped coffee cups once she punches someone through a wall with it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Apr 10, 2015)

I've just recently created mine, but I haven't drawn an 'official', true fursona yet. I suppose he's got human characteristics though...


----------



## Kinharia (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't wrote another addition to my short stories but the jist of what I got for Kinharia Sugrob Moonpaw is this -

He was a Bassist and Singer for a metal band called Terrofur (amg fur lel). He was performing in Germany when the Confurted (Furries. They call the process of the transformation Confursion. Amg) attacked and invaded Germany and he was then Confurted himself. So essentially he was in the wrong place at the wrong time and turned into a Furry by a bunch of Human hating Furries.


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Apr 10, 2015)

My character is the result of years of meticulous refinement roughly giving him my personality and some physical traits. But it started as a character for a comic I did in art class at school. It was a slightly modified Miles Tails Prower. Then I realized I was almost a human version of that character, so I didn't create a fursona and changed things on my character to make him a "fursona" instead.

If I had to start over I would probably create a character from scratch though.


----------



## Gnarl (Apr 10, 2015)

Within time and space there are many different dimensions, many different realities. Though we are the same people and for the most part have lived the same lives, we are different in our physical nature. My fursona exists in the dimension next to the human dimension, a dimension where every living animal is capable of having offspring with every other (sentient) animal. 
In that one respect there is no prejudice like we humans have for our own kind. However everything else in their dimension has been exactly the same, from wars to assassinations. 
We are two sides of the same coin. One night during an electrical storm, while working on a microwave transmitter that was malfunctioning, our dimensions were drawn so close together that we could hear each others thoughts. That night we became aware, and so we are permanently linked.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 10, 2015)

Gnarl said:


> Within time and space there are many different dimensions, many different realities. Though we are the same people and for the most part have lived the same lives, we are different in our physical nature. My fursona exists in the dimension next to the human dimension, a dimension where every living animal is capable of having offspring with every other (sentient) animal.
> In that one respect there is no prejudice like we humans have for our own kind. However everything else in their dimension has been exactly the same, from wars to assassinations.
> We are two sides of the same coin. One night during an electrical storm, while working on a microwave transmitter that was malfunctioning, our dimensions were drawn so close together that we could hear each others thoughts. That night we became aware, and so we are permanently linked.



Wow interesting concept, so how did you become linked
Like fused or such?


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Apr 18, 2015)

Aleric Niewykwitny, or Aleric Rawsome depending when you talk to him, was an airship gunner for the Welthranian Air Corp before being appointed a dukedom(duchy? , he really dosnt hold land...) by the queen of Welthrania for bringing down an enemy Goliath class airship. He was a war-orphan, raised by a steel worker with his adopted sister, Victoria "Stokes" Trigger. He grew up working in the steel mill with his "father" until he joined the military. He originally served in the Royal Air Marine corp until he lost his right leg in airship to airship jump. The air corp, seizing the opportunity gave him a replacement leg and trained him to be a gunner in the fleet. He became a masterful gunner until he pissed off the Admiral of the Southern Fleet by saying his tactics were shit to his face. He was reassigned to the HMS Stardust as a punishment that turned into this entire career. There he met Captain Bartholomew "Colonel" Buttons and he knew that this ship, while a piece of crap,would be his home. 

Thats all im willing to say without releasing spoilers from the story....


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

Just because, that and I really want opinions on my story. 
I need to make it better and refine it. 

https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1361649-Oklahoma-and-origins-of-Furegon


----------



## Scal3_Dragon (Apr 18, 2015)

See here.
https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1361740
(Go ahead and leave opinions if you can, it helps!)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2015)

Basically, my fursonas were once human, but they got turned into animals. Stories are in my sig.


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 18, 2015)

If I had a back story for my fursona then it would no longer be my fursona. It would become a OC that I would have to find a use in a story.
To create a good OC takes months. I noticed if you rush a character it becomes unorginal or worse, a clone of someone's OC. Theres are so many sonas that look exactly alike each other.  Even when you think you got something original, you might see a similar looking character and say 'damn, I have to start over'.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 18, 2015)

Maugryph said:


> If I had a back story for my fursona then it would no longer be my fursona. It would become a OC that I would have to find a use in a story.
> To create a good OC takes months. I noticed if you rush a character it becomes unorginal or worse, a clone of someone's OC. Theres are so many sonas that look exactly alike each other.  Even when you think you got something original, you might see a similar looking character and say 'damn, I have to start over'.



I had that happen with Oklahoma, saw another grey mouse with red curly hair. 
I kinda winced but still faved their pics and watched them, my character may be 
simple, which for me is for easy or replication. I think like an animator and keep
it simple and no so complicated it's unique and can't be redrawn. 

God i hope that makes sense, almost all my characters have this simplistic line
form. I really want to see your character when you're ready hon



Pinky said:


> Basically, my fursonas were once human, but they got turned into animals. Stories are in my sig.



Really interesting reading, nice characters too


----------

